

Ask YC: Looking for Micropayment service, any suggestions? - khangtoh

Start thinking about step 2 - Price, and so I start researching for Micropayment services. The ones that I know now is Paypal (not sure if they can be considered micropayment provider) and Zaypay (http://www.zaypay.com/public/en/docs/overview)<p>Feel free to drop in any you know.
======
Bluem00
You could try Amazon FPS < [http://www.amazon.com/Flexible-Payments-Service-
AWS/b?ie=UTF...](http://www.amazon.com/Flexible-Payments-Service-
AWS/b?ie=UTF8&node=342430011) >. I'm not sure, but I think you might even be
able to use them to bill less than 1 cent.

~~~
aneesh
Yup, this looks like what you want.

"Micro-Payments Support: With Amazon FPS you can track and aggregate micro-
payments (e.g. payments less than $0.50 or even $0.01) into a single payment
transaction"

~~~
ryanmahoski
According to the Developer's Guide, FPS supports micropayments as small as
$0.00001. ("The money type handles micropayment amounts, with a precision of
1000th of a cent...")

------
mde
That's a good question. I looked into this recently too, but haven't decided
yet whether to go with "Amazon FPS" or "Google Checkout". Search on those
terms and you'll get some relevant comparison hits. I'd love to hear about
other services, if any look viable. Shared experiences would also be welcome.

~~~
hacklite
mde, do you have contact info? E-Mail in profiles is only visible to the YC
people, not other users.

~~~
mde
Hmm, does that mean everyone who want to share their email should put it in
their "about"? I just did so -- someone correct me if there's a better way to
share.

------
eisokant
mobilemoney.com has worked well for me in the past.

